# Circle City Easter Ride, Orange CA April 12 2020



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2020)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 12, 2020 Easter Sunday!
Ride a Shiny or new; Fresh like Spring, or bright colored Bike for Easter. Or any favorite old Bike you Love.
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday April 12th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.

*


----------



## The kickstand kid (Mar 16, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> *Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 12, 2020 Easter Sunday!
> Ride a Shiny or new; Fresh like Spring, or bright colored Bike for Easter. Or any favorite old Bike you Love.
> What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
> When: Sunday April 12th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
> ...



   Unfortunately I will not be attending this ride anymore I used to love coming to Orange County and riding with you guys thank you for all the great times


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2020)

The kickstand kid said:


> Unfortunately I will not be attending this ride anymore I used to love coming to Orange County and riding with you guys thank you for all the great times



Hey, tell your dad you love your bikes and wanna' keep them!
We got your back! They're girl bikes and not worth _that_ much anyways.




Audrey @The kickstand kid


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> *What: *Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
> *When: *Sunday April 12th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.



So, there is no gathering of any type, per the folks that make the rules; No group ride for Easter. Bummer.
Take a solo ride if you're able; stay safe, stay strong.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 9, 2020)

@Kickstand kid 
You and you’re Dad are always welcome to come on any of our rides.
So, don’t be a stranger, and come on out to ride with us anytime that we’re not being locked down or quarantined.
Have a happy Easter!
Stay safe, so we can ride again sometime.


----------



## mrg (Apr 10, 2020)

The kickstand kid said:


> Unfortunately I will not be attending this ride anymore I used to love coming to Orange County and riding with you guys thank you for all the great times



Rambo will miss you!


----------

